# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας] Πρόβλημα εικόνας σε προβολέα Dlp Dell 1220

## transporterjim

Πρόβλημα εικόνας σε προβολέα Dlp Dell 1220
Γεια σας παιδια . Εχω στην κατοχή μου έναν προβολέα Dell 1220. Τον ειχα πάρει μεταχειρισμένο χωρις λάμπα . Αγορασα μια κινεζική και λειτουργούσε τέλεια μέχρι προτεινος . Να σημειώσω οτι τον εχω ξεσκίσει στις ταινίες . Να σημειώσω οτι ειναι για παρουσιάσεις αλλα βλέπεις ακομη και με φως και στο σκοτάδι ειναι Αρίστος με ζωντανά χρωματα και πολυ καλο μαύρο. Ενα μικρό μειονέκτημα ειναι το rainbow effect αλλα δεν με ενοχλούσε ιδιαίτερα . Ξαφνικά μετα απο 500 περίπου ωρες λειτουργίας ενώ έπαιζε η οθόνη θάμπωσε η μάλλον έγινε πιο άχνη με αποτέλεσμα να μην βλέπεις στο σκοτάδι σταματησε δηλαδη να φέγγει πολυ και σαν να παρατηρησα επισης ουι ενα μέρος της οθόνης σαν να κιτρίνισε . Δουλεύει κανονικά παίζει την ταινία δεν άναψε κάποια λυχνία απλα δεν φέγγει πολυ .Αγορασα και μια λάμπα osram την δικιά του αλλα παλι το ιδιο. Μπορειται να με καθοδηγήσετε για να διαπιστώσω ποιο ειναι το πρόβλημα του; Ευχαριστω!

----------

